# Stiffer springs and struts



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

OK, i have a 91 Sentra E Automatic, and i am looking for a little bit stiffer springs, not lowering springs though, i want my car stock height, and i was wondering about struts also, would GR2s be alright with stock height? I don't race (street or track) just want a good handling vehicle that can be run on rougher roads and such like i do now. Would SE-R springs be a little stiffer?

Thanks.
Tom


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

I did some more searching and found people recommending to go with SE-R struts and swaybars, but stock springs, but do you guys think that a stock front swaybar, SE-R rear sway bar, poly bushings, KYB GR2 SE-R struts and maybe SE-R springs would handle pretty good on the street?


----------

